# Charms Bar



## chartwise (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been looking at some instructions for the Windows 8 beta and it keeps mentioning the *Charms Bar*

Can anyone tell me what this is?
Also I believe there is no Start button so how will you switch off your computer?

All help much aprreciated


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57389397-75/how-to-uh-turn-windows-8-off/


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If you move your mouse to the extreme bottom right corner, you will find a small box. Hoevring will bring up the badly named "Charms" bar otherwise click the bos.
Easiest and quickest way out of Win 8 is ALT F4. If you are in an app, then you need to do it twicwe. This will bring up the closiind windows, with several options.


----------



## chartwise (Jan 15, 2012)

Many Thanks


----------



## MSDirector (Jul 3, 2010)

See my post about Win8CP, turning a PC off in Win8 has become a major task. BTW, Win8 stinks.


----------

